
Documentary About Tractor Hacking - scribu
https://twitter.com/jason_koebler/status/959144810861834240
======
guitarbill
ffs, why not directly link to the video instead?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8JCh0owT4w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8JCh0owT4w)

